# How does it do it



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Did anyone go to Johndeere.com/digdeeper? then go to product archive then skid steer then heavyweight champion. How does the john deere lift that and know one else can? Do you think that is rigged some how? But how?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why are 99.9% of your posts about skid steers?

Try to expand your horizons a little, talk about something else for once.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Are we getting that elite here Mark? As you, I have been a member here for a long time and I have seen a lot of stuff, much which can't even be discussed on here. I was unaware that we had specifics on amounts of posts on topics. 

They guy wants to post about skids. Got something to offer? If not then leave it be. I like you, most of the time I agree with your thoughts, but why fire something out just to piss someone off? Kind of like the Toyota thread. It went from a thread about a new truck, which still asn't come out, to a debate over Foreign and American and then broke down to bashing because of thickheadiness.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;384206 said:


> Why are 99.9% of your posts about skid steers?
> 
> Try to expand your horizons a little, talk about something else for once.


I don't know. I was just looking around and found that website, and was wondering what everyone thought about it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey I get the JD mag that has that in it. The JD loader from my experience are very heavy in weight for the weight class that they put them in. For example the JD 240 is in 1500# class and when we scaled mine on a certified scale it weighed 7340#. On same scale Bobcat S185 which is in 1800# class weighed 5860#. The 240 will lift a lot more them the 185 because extra weight. We also tested CT322 and T190. CT322 weighed 10620# and T190 weighed 8560#. My sales guy weighed the CT332 and he said it was close to 12000#. He also said that it was something to just tow around with a pickup every day and that it put his Cummings dulley through one heck of a workout. You got to love those big track loaders/small dozer's


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mike S;384386 said:


> Hey I get the JD mag that has that in it. The JD loader from my experience are very heavy in weight for the weight class that they put them in. For example the JD 240 is in 1500# class and when we scaled mine on a certified scale it weighed 7340#. On same scale Bobcat S185 which is in 1800# class weighed 5860#. The 240 will lift a lot more them the 185 because extra weight. We also tested CT322 and T190. CT322 weighed 10620# and T190 weighed 8560#. My sales guy weighed the CT332 and he said it was close to 12000#. He also said that it was something to just tow around with a pickup every day and that it put his Cummings dulley through one heck of a workout. You got to love those big track loaders/small dozer's


I think the weight class you are talking about is lift capacity not machine weight. The loaders alone weigh more than the weight class they put the machine in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Flipper;384232 said:


> Are we getting that elite here Mark? As you, I have been a member here for a long time and I have seen a lot of stuff, much which can't even be discussed on here. I was unaware that we had specifics on amounts of posts on topics.
> 
> They guy wants to post about skids. Got something to offer? If not then leave it be. I like you, most of the time I agree with your thoughts, but why fire something out just to piss someone off? Kind of like the Toyota thread. It went from a thread about a new truck, which still asn't come out, to a debate over Foreign and American and then broke down to bashing because of thickheadiness.


Guess so. Started off with 22 posts in one night, all stating Bobcats are the best, everything else is junk. Dug up posts from years ago. Ever since then, just about every post is about SS's.

A few years back there was a member that had an answer for every question, the answer was "Get a Blizzard". What kind of truck should I buy? "Get a Blizzard". What kind of tires should I get? "Buy a Blizzard". BTW, he was banned several times before he got the point.

I was hoping that I might encourage our new member to branch out into different subjects and expand his horizons, but hey if you want to have someone with a 1 track mind, go ahead. Because that is what this is all about, learning something new from somebody, not Buy a Bobcat, New Hollands are junk, blah, blah, blah. Pretty boring site if each one of us discussed only 1 topic, wouldn't it? JMO


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;384521 said:


> Guess so. Started off with 22 posts in one night, all stating Bobcats are the best, everything else is junk. Dug up posts from years ago. Ever since then, just about every post is about SS's.
> 
> A few years back there was a member that had an answer for every question, the answer was "Get a Blizzard". What kind of truck should I buy? "Get a Blizzard". What kind of tires should I get? "Buy a Blizzard". BTW, he was banned several times before he got the point.
> 
> I was hoping that I might encourage our new member to branch out into different subjects and expand his horizons, but hey if you want to have someone with a 1 track mind, go ahead. Because that is what this is all about, learning something new from somebody, not Buy a Bobcat, New Hollands are junk, blah, blah, blah. Pretty boring site if each one of us discussed only 1 topic, wouldn't it? JMO


Have you ever run a bobcat? What did you think of it, if you did run one. New hollands are ok i just hear alot of bad things about them. I hear alot about their motors, if they would improve there motors New Holland would be a heck of a skidder


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

BOSS550;384419 said:


> I think the weight class you are talking about is lift capacity not machine weight. The loaders alone weigh more than the weight class they put the machine in.


 Ya I know I probably didnt word that very well but what i ment was for example was S150 and JD 240 are in same lifting class but deere weighs a whole lot more and will lift more. T300 and CT332 shouldnt be compared together the 332 weighs a whole lot more Bobcat will probably come out with something bigger or about the same size. Dont they have a S330 out now?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I remember him well.

I also remember a similiar member who said the samet hing about urethane edges.


----------

